# The Walking Dead - S04E02 - 10/20/13



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Way to cut down the playing field of extras, both inside and outside the prison.

I am reminded of LOST where there was so many people on the plane that survived but only a handful that were main characters and that we cared about. So the others got killed off. 

The opening scene was awesome. Rick is back in the game of killing walkers.

I think Carol must have some inner Merl in her the way she wanted to amputate the guys arm and then oh wait, no let's just stab him in the ear. 

I am not sure I get what happened with the crispy people at the end. Someone torched them - was it Rick? or Carl?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

My first impression is that they knew they were dying and burned themselves to stop the infection from spreading. But you never know...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

betts4 said:


> I think Carol must have some inner Merl in her the way she wanted to amputate the guys arm and then oh wait, no let's just stab him in the ear.


She was going to amputate his arm, but then she saw the other bite on his neck. And probably decided that amputating his head would be counter-productive.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She was going to amputate his arm, but then she saw the other bite on his neck. And probably decided that amputating his head would be counter-productive.


Yeah, I saw the back of his neck, but she was really into getting the daughters to take him out and then just went on to do it herself. All good because it's better than him becoming a walker, and her character has changed from season one for sure.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I also think it's one thing to ask a child to kill a walker who is a stranger to them, but another thing entirely to ask them to kill a walker who used to be family.

The distinction between human and walker is blurred even for adults (when it comes to family). Asking the child to do it is just cruel.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

She didn't ask the girl to do it, the girl volunteered and said that she should do it. Then couldn't go through with it. Of course, maybe Carol should have refused but hey, it's her father...

I think someone burned the bodies. The question is were they turned already, or at least dead? Given the amount of blood I'd have to say yes. But Tyreese doesn't appear to be too happy about it regardless.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Anubys said:


> My first impression is that they knew they were dying and burned themselves to stop the infection from spreading. But you never know...


No. Someone killed them, dragged them outside and lit them..


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

But Carol called her weak which seemed harsh. I think they are trying to present her as having crossed a line. 

So who is feeding the walkers? 

Comically gruesome tonight.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Couple thoughts I had......

1. I know you don't expect walkers inside the perimeter but I still think the my cell door would be shut while I slept.

2. Why not just let the squealing pigs lose and let the walkers chase them all over the woods?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Anubys said:


> My first impression is that they knew they were dying and burned themselves to stop the infection from spreading.


Definitely not. Those were bloody drag trails, not bloody footprints.

While it is remotely possible that they died of the same disease as the boy and then someone dragged the bodies out and burned them, that is very unlikely. One, there was much more blood than when the boy died. And two, there is little reason for someone to do such a thing without alerting the leaders.

So most likely, by far, is that someone killed them (probably with a knife to a major artery to account for all the blood) and then dragged the bodies out and burned them.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

JohnB1000 said:


> So who is feeding the walkers?


Probably the girl who liked "Nick", and maybe the other girl.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Maui said:


> 2. Why not just let the squealing pigs lose and let the walkers chase them all over the woods?


A pig is probably too fast for a walker to keep up with. You might get a few walkers to chase the pigs, but you run the risk of not getting the majority of the walkers to give chase.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Maui said:


> 2. Why not just let the squealing pigs lose and let the walkers chase them all over the woods?


I don't know why he sacrificed multiple pigs. The first one got them all off the fence, and then then didn't do anything to kill any of them anyways so they will all just go back to the fence.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Swine flu. The dead pig, then the dead person. Seems obvious. Unless I am wrong.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zordude said:


> I don't know why he sacrificed multiple pigs. The first one got them all off the fence, and then then didn't do anything to kill any of them anyways so they will all just go back to the fence.


Because he had to get rid of the pigs anyway (for fear they were sick). Killing two bird with one stone. Well, two pigs with on zombie horde. OK, killing three pigs with one zombie horde!

(Man, it gets ugly fast when metaphors turn literal! Then again, since "literal" now means "figurative," I guess metaphors are now ALWAYS literal...)

Ahem. Also, the successive pigs drew the zombies further away from the fence, giving them more time to reinforce it before the zombies came back.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

If I was worried about sick pigs making humans sick, I'd be more careful to not spray myself in the face with blood.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zordude said:


> If I was worried about sick pigs making humans sick, I'd be more careful to not spray myself in the face with blood.


I've always thought the same about killing zombies, but that doesn't seem to bother them...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

There are so many things they could do to fortify the prison. Give me a few days and a dozen helpers and I would have a ring of dump trucks lined up bumper to bumper out by the tree line with improvised obstacles to stop walkers from crawling under. Let them pile up against that.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

wprager said:


> No. Someone killed them, dragged them outside and lit them..





john4200 said:


> Definitely not. Those were bloody drag trails, not bloody footprints.


Makes sense. I forgot all about the bloody trail. That's what you get when you watch a football game at the same time!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

john4200 said:


> Probably the girl who liked "Nick", and maybe the other girl.


It seemed like the person doing it was an adult (height relative to the walker). They made a point to show the guy from The Wire has PTSD, so he probably figures in either this or the murder (or both).


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

zordude said:


> If I was worried about sick pigs making humans sick, I'd be more careful to not spray myself in the face with blood.


I had that thought too. The blood is all over Rick and then he hugs Carl. Yep no contamination there.

Rick's face after he sliced the pigs looked like he was thinking "damn, no bacon this fall"


----------



## T-Wolves (Aug 22, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> So who is feeding the walkers?


That's a good question. If somebody can walk up to the fence at night with a flashlight and feed the walkers, then it would seem that there is nobody watching the perimeter at night. So why just feed the walkers to make them mass at certain points? Why not just cut holes in the fence and let them in?

My first thought, since Michonne can't seem to locate the Governor anywhere nearby, is that he and his lackeys are holed up _inside_ the prison somewhere, perhaps in one of those unused cell blocks. Maybe the sick people were put in the same cell block that the Governor was in, so he had to get rid of them.

My solution to the walkers massing at the fence would be to lob a Molotov cocktail at them. That would clear them out pretty quickly, I think.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> There are so many things they could do to fortify the prison. Give me a few days and a dozen helpers and I would have a ring of dump trucks lined up bumper to bumper out by the tree line with improvised obstacles to stop walkers from crawling under. Let them pile up against that.


Does Georgia have that many dump trucks?!?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

heySkippy said:


> There are so many things they could do to fortify the prison. Give me a few days and a dozen helpers and I would have a ring of dump trucks lined up bumper to bumper out by the tree line with improvised obstacles to stop walkers from crawling under. Let them pile up against that.


Yes! The town had a good fortress wall built up. Even a huge moat where the walkers fall in and can't get out of. Then just torch it once a week or so.

Instead of that, they started a farm.

Actually was Rick the only one working on the farm?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Yes! The town had a good fortress wall built up. Even a huge moat where the walkers fall in and can't get out of. Then just torch it once a week or so.
> 
> Instead of that, they started a farm.
> 
> Actually was Rick the only one working on the farm?


With Carl's help.

It was as much a therapy as it was a food source - which is why Rick reacted to badly to losing the pigs.

Remember Carl's response to Michonne about why he didn't wear his dad's hat anymore? "It's not a farming hat" - that was to show us their new (and fleeting, apparently) state of mind.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

MonsterJoe said:


> With Carl's help.
> 
> It was as much a therapy as it was a food source - which is why Rick reacted to badly to losing the pigs.
> 
> Remember Carl's response to Michonne about why he didn't wear his dad's hat anymore? "It's not a farming hat" - that was to show us their new (and fleeting, apparently) state of mind.


Yes, even with Carl's help it was a lot for a man and a boy to do. I figured some of the other kids or newbies would be helping.

What did all those guys from Woodbury do? just sit around the prison?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

It seems to me like Rick might be blamed for torching the bodies. That scene was pretty soon after seeing Rick torch the pig pen.

As for how many people are left in the prison group:

On The Talking Dead, Greg Nicotero said:



Spoiler



that at the beginning of this season, there were about 45 people in this group, and that they killed about 14 last night.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Glad to see Rick and Carl back in the killing game. Didn't like them as much as gardeners (not that there's anything wrong with that).

There must be some mystery going on about the killing, dragging, and torching of the girl and that guy, as well as the rat-feeding thing.

Funny how I can watch people get their heads cut off and it doesn't phase me but I have to look away and plug my ears if any animals are being hurt.

Re: Talking Dead (nothing spoilery, just hiding because some peeps here hate TD) -


Spoiler



It was good to see Nicotero there again. He always gives a little bit of good insight being, of course, careful not to spoil anything. BTW, who was the orange-haired girl? I got the vibe that she's in a band (?).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Maui said:


> Couple thoughts I had......
> 
> 1. I know you don't expect walkers inside the perimeter but I still think the my cell door would be shut while I slept...


Amen! You need more people to be able to survive, but with more people come more risks of somebody just randomly dying for any number of reasons...

I'd sleep with the cell door closed and some type of locking mechanism that would require a live human to open and that a zombie could not....I'd then sleep like a baby!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Probably the girl who liked "Nick", and maybe the other girl.


I thought that was pretty strongly implied as well. The girl was feeding the zombie that she had become attached to, almost as if Nick was a pet.

I notice one thing that seemed like a continuity mistake. After Rick led all the walkers away and he was burning the pig pen, they showed the mass of walkers back pushing on that same spot in the fence and nobody seemed to care about it. I'd think that if the walkers nearly breached the perimeter once, they'd be a lot more careful to prevent the walkers from building up like that again, but it seemed that they just went right back to letting them gather.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Anubys said:


> It seemed like the person doing it was an adult (height relative to the walker). They made a point to show the guy from The Wire has PTSD, so he probably figures in either this or the murder (or both).


Cutty? Or D'Angelo? Both those actors are from The Wire, and I don't recall either one having PTSD on this show - I must be blanking out on a scene. I've got to think that this far into the apocalypse, EVERYONE has PTSD.

ETA: Thinking about it, you must mean D'Angelo. Because Cutty wouldn't have killed them, then forgotten about it and gone back to visit with a bouquet of flowers.



T-Wolves said:


> My solution to the walkers massing at the fence would be to lob a Molotov cocktail at them. That would clear them out pretty quickly, I think.


Flaming walkers would not be such a great idea, unless you are sure there's nothing else flammable nearby. It's not like being on fire would cause them to run and disperse - they'd still be the same threat (at least until their brains toasted, or their musculature fries), but now on fire.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

danterner said:


> ...Flaming walkers would not be such a great idea, unless you are sure there's nothing else flammable nearby. It's not like being on fire would cause them to run and disperse - they'd still be the same threat (at least until their brains toasted, or their musculature fries), but now on fire.


...as they found out the hard way in World War Z (the book).

You'd have to first have them contained, then burn them. Like the people in Woodburry were doing with the pit.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I notice one thing that seemed like a continuity mistake. After Rick led all the walkers away and he was burning the pig pen, they showed the mass of walkers back pushing on that same spot in the fence and nobody seemed to care about it. I'd think that if the walkers nearly breached the perimeter once, they'd be a lot more careful to prevent the walkers from building up like that again, but it seemed that they just went right back to letting them gather.


It certainly seems like they did just that. They led the zombies away, reinforced the fence, and then did nothing to reduce their numbers.

Z


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I would get a large truck such as a dump truck or garbage truck and mow down the walkers at the fence as they accumulated


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

sharkster said:


> Funny how I can watch people get their heads cut off and it doesn't phase me but I have to look away and plug my ears if any animals are being hurt.


LOL my dog was on the couch sleeping and he always ignores everything on TV. When the pigs started squealing he perked his ears up, sat up a little and was honed in on the TV. I played that scene a couple times. After the first time when he realized they weren't real pigs he settled back down and ignored the show again.



DevdogAZ said:


> I notice one thing that seemed like a continuity mistake. After Rick led all the walkers away and he was burning the pig pen, they showed the mass of walkers back pushing on that same spot in the fence and nobody seemed to care about it. I'd think that if the walkers nearly breached the perimeter once, they'd be a lot more careful to prevent the walkers from building up like that again, but it seemed that they just went right back to letting them gather.


I thought that too. I would have to go back to look and see if they did do some reinforcements and I just didn't notice it.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

The two young blonde girls look like they just stepped out of the salon. Freshly bathed, nice hair cuts, etc. :down: In fact, too many do.

Is there a hair stylist among the survivors?


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

TiVo'Brien said:


> The two young blonde girls look like they just stepped out of the salon. Freshly bathed, nice hair cuts, etc. :down: In fact, too many do.
> 
> Is there a hair stylist among the survivors?


Maybe "Nick" was their stylist and did his work through the fence at night in exchange for a few rat heads?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Makes sense. I forgot all about the bloody trail. That's what you get when you watch a football game at the same time!


Go COLTS!



sharkster said:


> Re: Talking Dead (nothing spoilery, just hiding because some peeps here hate TD) -
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



She is Haley Williams, the lead singer for Paramore, who seem to have become more popular after being on the Twilight soundtrack.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

sharkster said:


> Funny how I can watch people get their heads cut off and it doesn't phase me but I have to look away and plug my ears if any animals are being hurt.


http://www.today.com/entertainment/...ad-draws-fire-killing-fake-oinkers-8C11432386

Apparently, the pig killing was more awkward to watch than the guy getting his throat bit out while sleeping.



> And many of those who found it disturbing took to Twitter to share their views.
> 
> "NO, NOT THE PIGS!" tweeted Gabii Ballester.
> 
> ...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I thought that too. I would have to go back to look and see if they did do some reinforcements and I just didn't notice it.


To me it's not about whether they reinforced the fence. Even if they did at that one location, they didn't do it everywhere. And now they know the very real danger of letting a big group of walkers build up on the perimeter. So reinforced spot on the fence or not, it seemed very irresponsible for them to let the walkers build up again like that.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

It seems like 4 or 5 good killers at the fence for an hour or so would kill quite a few Zombies--isn't that someone's job? 3 or 4 shifts a day ought to do it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Shaunnick said:


> http://www.today.com/entertainment/...ad-draws-fire-killing-fake-oinkers-8C11432386
> 
> Apparently, the pig killing was more awkward to watch than the guy getting his throat bit out while sleeping.


Ya think some people take this stuff a little bit more serious than they should? hehe - Well, the good thing is that no actual animals were hurt (Per Nicotero on TD). That also applies to the rats. I couldn't watch or hear either of them being 'killed', but I get that it's just a tv show and they're not going to actually hurt/kill them.

Besides, the pigs had to go  because they were carrying that new virus. Seems that, by the same token, Rick and Carl should be dying soon (yeah right) because Rick was covered in diseased pig blood and then he hugged Carl. But I guess removing that shirt took care of that, eh?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think Glynn and Maggie have the right idea living in that tower. Only change I would make is adding a zipline for a quick getaway!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I think Glynn and Maggie have the right idea living in that tower. Only change I would make is adding a zipline for a quick getaway!


Zip line is such a great idea. :up:


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I think it is the worms going into the ground and eating away at all of the corpses they have buried in the prison yard, then the pigs were eating the compost with the worms in it and spreading the disease. They really went out of their way to show the worms when Rick was shoveling the compost.



TiVo'Brien said:


> The two young blonde girls look like they just stepped out of the salon. Freshly bathed, nice hair cuts, etc. :down: In fact, too many do.
> 
> Is there a hair stylist among the survivors?


That is always my gripe about these post-apocalyptic movies/shows. The women never have their roots showing from not being able to color their hair, have shaved arm pits and legs, and are wearing makeup. Then the guys have a beard that you would have to maintain with a beard trimmer as opposed to some Grizzly Adams thing going on.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DeDondeEs said:


> That is always my gripe about these post-apocalyptic movies/shows. The women never have their roots showing from not being able to color their hair, have shaved arm pits and legs, and are wearing makeup. Then the guys have a beard that you would have to maintain with a beard trimmer as opposed to some Grizzly Adams thing going on.


In the interest of entertainment and being able to see characters that don't look so unwashed you can practically smell them off the television screen, I'm willing to accept these concessions to verisimilitude. As far as I'm concerned, Daryl looks skanky and stanky enough to make up for the few well-coiffed people we occasionally get.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Did anyone see the mythbusters zombie special? It was pretty good. They rated guns vs ax as the best zombie weapon. Merle was there. :up:

Where did Glen get the camera? And the film? And batteries for it? Wouldn't you be a little careful how you used your limited number of pictures? 

So is the baby sick, or were they just making a point about how much babies cry and spit up?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

stellie93 said:


> Did anyone see the mythbusters zombie special? It was pretty good. They rated guns vs ax as the best zombie weapon. Merle was there. :up:


I saw it, but I thought it was terrible. They had to make so many compromises with the simulated zombie situations that I think their experiments were nearly worthless.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

danterner said:


> Cutty? Or D'Angelo? Both those actors are from The Wire, and I don't recall either one having PTSD on this show - I must be blanking out on a scene. I've got to think that this far into the apocalypse, EVERYONE has PTSD.
> 
> ETA: Thinking about it, you must mean D'Angelo. Because Cutty wouldn't have killed them, then forgotten about it and gone back to visit with a bouquet of flowers.


Ha! I totally forgot that Cutty was also on The Wire.

The D'Angelo guy had a lot of trouble in the grocery store. Seemed to have been very afraid in a PTSD sort of way. Also a problem with alcohol. Then I seem to recall a scene later in his prison cell where he was having some sort of anxiety attack. There were at least 3 occasions where they hinted at him being fragile or unstable.

OTOH, He could simply be a mole working for the Guv!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

It crossed my mind that someone might have been jealous of the attention that woman was getting from Tyreese, and the other murder was just collateral damage. Just a wild guess.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I think the little girl is feeding the walkers. Her sister called her "messed up".


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Why didn't anyone notice that Patrick, a minor, was missing and go looking for him?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> I think the little girl is feeding the walkers. Her sister called her "messed up".


the person who was feeding the walkers, given the level of the flashlight and how they fed the mouse to them, seemed to be of adult height.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Anubys said:


> the person who was feeding the walkers, given the level of the flashlight and how they fed the mouse to them, seemed to be of adult height.


Not for midget/children walkers....


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> Why didn't anyone notice that Patrick, a minor, was missing and go looking for him?


He died and turned in the middle of the night.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

john4200 said:


> Probably the girl who liked "Nick", and maybe the other girl.





DevdogAZ said:


> I thought that was pretty strongly implied as well. The girl was feeding the zombie that she had become attached to, almost as if Nick was a pet.


I think that's a misdirection. I don't buy that girl catching and handing rats, let alone out there in the dark with the walkers. But my question is, how do the zombies only get half the rat? Wouldn't they pull it through the fence? Is the feeder holding on tight? (OK, the _TV answer_ is so there would be evidence to find.)



Shaunnick said:


> Apparently, the pig killing was more awkward to watch than the guy getting his throat bit out while sleeping.


That was a pretty lucky first bite. Anywhere else and there would've been screams.



stellie93 said:


> It seems like 4 or 5 good killers at the fence for an hour or so would kill quite a few Zombies--isn't that someone's job? 3 or 4 shifts a day ought to do it.


With twice as many people to dispose of the bodies, while holding off other walkers. We better not think about the math too much.

Walkers are essentially infinite. You could clear the county and they would wander in eventually. You have to figure out how to not attract them.



Anubys said:


> OTOH, He could simply be a mole working for the Guv!


Possibly a mole, possibly someone deranged.

I predict a slow ep, where some main characters get the flu and we wait to see if they die.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> ...Where did Glen get the camera? And the film? And batteries for it? Wouldn't you be a little careful how you used your limited number of pictures?..


When then were in the supermarket, they showed some picture kiosk. I believe we are to assume he grabbed it from there.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought that was pretty strongly implied as well. The girl was feeding the zombie that she had become attached to, almost as if Nick was a pet.


But we've never seen any of the kids outside of the inner courtyard, have we? And the flashlight/angle of the rat being dangled makes me think that whoever is feeding the zombies is an adult.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

It's somewhat stupid that they don't have a bit of a pre-fence. A few strands of barbed wire are easy to put in, and would easily deter walkers.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

kaszeta said:


> It's somewhat stupid that they don't have a bit of a pre-fence. A few strands of barbed wire are easy to put in, and would easily deter walkers.


Well, they do have an outer and an inner chain link. Given that they've never had this particular problem (hordes pushing in one area), I'm sure before now they felt like the outer fence _was_ the "pre-fence."

Another layer would actually be a pre-pre-fence. How many pre's does it take to make yourself safe during a zombie apocolypse?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

kaszeta said:


> It's somewhat stupid that they don't have a bit of a pre-fence. A few strands of barbed wire are easy to put in, and would easily deter walkers.


I don't know...if ripping out their guts and cutting off their legs doesn't stop them, a few owies on their feet probably wouldn't.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

kaszeta said:


> It's somewhat stupid that they don't have a bit of a pre-fence. A few strands of barbed wire are easy to put in, and would easily deter walkers.


The problem with that is then the walkers build up along the pre-fence, but they're too far away for the humans to kill them safely without using up valuable ammo. The way they have it set up now seems like the best option, provided they can reinforce the fence so the walkers can't breach it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Regarding the preview for next week's episode and a comment that Greg Nicetero made after it:



Spoiler



Holy crap! 7500 walkers!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> The problem with that is then the walkers build up along the pre-fence, but they're too far away for the humans to kill them safely without using up valuable ammo. The way they have it set up now seems like the best option, provided they can reinforce the fence so the walkers can't breach it.


Not to mention but all of these ideas that people have had: barbed wire, busses, dig a ditch, etc....require them to leave the safety of the prison and obtain these materials from somewhere....which could be even less safe.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Not to mention but all of these ideas that people have had: barbed wire, busses, dig a ditch, etc....require them to leave the safety of the prison and obtain these materials from somewhere....which could be even less safe.


I'll have to re-watch to double-check, but that building they had the meetings with the Governor in had, IIRC, bales of barbed wire.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> It seems like 4 or 5 good killers at the fence for an hour or so would kill quite a few Zombies--isn't that someone's job? 3 or 4 shifts a day ought to do it.


It could be set up as a daily exercise regime to go out for some exercise by hacking zombies for an hour.

Add a little music and you've got "Sweatin' to the Moldies!"



DeDondeEs said:


> I think it is the worms going into the ground and eating away at all of the corpses they have buried in the prison yard, then the pigs were eating the compost with the worms in it and spreading the disease. They really went out of their way to show the worms when Rick was shoveling the compost.


I agree. Those worms have been busy with some nasty stuff underground. I was expecting the dead sow to suddenly "turn".



tlc said:


> ... That was a pretty lucky first bite. Anywhere else and there would've been screams...


That always gets me. The scene in the mall when the roof caved in and walkers attacked our heroes. The walkers are all former humans. How can any person/walker/biter, with our teeth, bite once through denim and leather (if chewing on a foot wearing a boot) or even just denim and actually tear through flesh and arteries? At least get to bare flesh, but biting through denim?

Oh, it's probably all fake. There probably isn't even a zombie apocalypse. I bet this isn't a real documentary.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Not to mention but all of these ideas that people have had: barbed wire, busses, dig a ditch, etc....require them to leave the safety of the prison and obtain these materials from somewhere....which could be even less safe.


If they could find some bulldozers and other heavy equipment, they could easily clear the fence line and build moats. Fuel and ammo seem to not pose a problem anymore.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

getreal said:


> That always gets me. The scene in the mall when the roof caved in and walkers attacked our heroes. The walkers are all former humans. How can any person/walker/biter, with our teeth, bite once through denim and leather (if chewing on a foot wearing a boot) or even just denim and actually tear through flesh and arteries? At least get to bare flesh, but biting through denim?


The zombie virus apparently sharpens teeth/solidifies tooth sockets/dramatically increases bite force while at the same time dramatically weakening the structural strength of the skull such that just about any object - no matter how blunt or sharp - can penetrate it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> The zombie virus apparently sharpens teeth/solidifies tooth sockets/dramatically increases bite force while at the same time dramatically weakening the structural strength of the skull such that just about any object - no matter how blunt or sharp - can penetrate it.


Makes sense...all that extra tooth strength has to come from _somewhere_!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> The zombie virus apparently sharpens teeth/solidifies tooth sockets/dramatically increases bite force while at the same time dramatically weakening the structural strength of the skull such that just about any object - no matter how blunt or sharp - can penetrate it.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Makes sense...all that extra tooth strength has to come from _somewhere_!


LOL! That was my other beef I wanted to mention ... thanks for catching it! All the calcium that keeps our skulls so hard and protective of our living human brains are directly routed to tooth and jaw strengthening when zombified, leaving the walkers' melonheads as vulnerable as, well, melons! :up:


----------



## LaurenLMHC (Aug 28, 2013)

sharkster said:


> Funny how I can watch people get their heads cut off and it doesn't phase me but I have to look away and plug my ears if any animals are being hurt. [/SPOILER]


I hear ya! I totally fast forwarded through that scene!!


----------



## LaurenLMHC (Aug 28, 2013)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> (Man, it gets ugly fast when metaphors turn literal! Then again, since "literal" now means "figurative," I guess metaphors are now ALWAYS literal...)


That was hilarious. I'm so pissed off that they literally changed the meaning of the word "literal" and turned it into a paradox! Actually, that's kind of cool...insanely stupid, but also fun


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

If a prison fence could pretty easily be pushed over by 50-100 average weight human adults, wouldn't you think there were more prison breaks using this mechanism from strong inmates pushing from the inside?

Weakest prison fence ever!

And if you're going to round up walkers outside the fence with pigs why not start running them over with a bigger vehicle since they squish so easily? We already saw some military vehicles last week when they were at the liquor store/grocery store.

The black guy in season 1 had a much more well fortified house with mazes and traps for zombies. Did Rick learn nothing?

I still love the show.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Regarding the preview for next week's episode and a comment that Greg Nicetero made after it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That scared the crap out of me.

Here's a *SPOILER* gif of that scene-



Spoiler


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> That scared the crap out of me.
> 
> Here's a *SPOILER* gif of that scene-
> 
> ...


Holy CRAP!!


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Regarding the preview for next week's episode and a comment that Greg Nicetero made after it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoiler response to the above mentioned preview on TD and a comics plot reference:



Spoiler



More importantly is the message on the radio "Sanctuary. Those who are arrive, survive.". They aren't really going to jump to Neegan are they?


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> Why didn't anyone notice that Patrick, a minor, was missing and go looking for him?


Lori is no longer on the show.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

fmowry said:


> If a prison fence could pretty easily be pushed over by 50-100 average weight human adults, wouldn't you think there were more prison breaks using this mechanism from strong inmates pushing from the inside?
> 
> Weakest prison fence ever!


That's not really one for one. You have a double fence, and guards in the towers and the collapse came from sustained and increasing pressure over time. I really kind of doubt that could or would happen in a prison break OUT incident.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

getreal said:


> LOL! That was my other beef I wanted to mention ... thanks for catching it! All the calcium that keeps our skulls so hard and protective of our living human brains are directly routed to tooth and jaw strengthening when zombified, leaving the walkers' melonheads as vulnerable as, well, melons! :up:


Too much nitpicking, just enjoy the show.:up:


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

SnakeEyes said:


> Spoiler response to the above mentioned preview on TD and a comics plot reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I don't see how they could do that with the Gov still on the loose. That said, they could be working together, or not... a battle between the Gov and Negan would be REALLY good TV though.



Greg


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

SnakeEyes said:


> Lori is no longer on the show.


:up:


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Did all of the Woodbury residents move from their comfortable homes to the prison, leaving the Governator and his two (somewhat leery) henchmen with no following?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> That's not really one for one. You have a double fence, and guards in the towers and the collapse came from sustained and increasing pressure over time. I really kind of doubt that could or would happen in a prison break OUT incident.


But the walkers in the front would squish/disintegrate and go right through the fence.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> The zombie virus apparently sharpens teeth/solidifies tooth sockets/dramatically increases bite force while at the same time dramatically weakening the structural strength of the skull such that just about any object - no matter how blunt or sharp - can penetrate it.





fmowry said:


> But the walkers in the front would squish/disintegrate and go right through the fence.


Except for their teeth.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

SnakeEyes said:


> Lori is no longer on the show.





DreadPirateRob said:


> :up:


But she never even knew where her own son was


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Boston Fan said:


> He died and turned in the middle of the night.


I had to rewatch this. Someone posed the question to me and I didn't remember what had happened.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

getreal said:


> Did all of the Woodbury residents move from their comfortable homes to the prison, leaving the Governator and his two (somewhat leery) henchmen with no following?


The governor abandoned them first.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

zordude said:


> The governor abandoned them first.


And he's currently MIA - Michonne's excursions are to search for him, right? Or was I misunderstanding why she keeps going on expeditions?


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

danterner said:


> And he's currently MIA - Michonne's excursions are to search for him, right? Or was I misunderstanding why she keeps going on expeditions?


You are correct. She's also picking up stale M & M's and comic books for Carl.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

I wonder if Mars, Inc. paid for that.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

What I don't understand is in the event of an internal outbreak (like Patrick), why don't they lock themselves in each evening when they go to sleep. Even If they don't have the keys to the cells you think they could find some chain or wire that they could tie their cell doors closed. It seems that in the walking dead would the walkers do not have very good problem solving skills so unting a knot would be tough for them


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

ihatecable said:


> What I don't understand is in the event of an internal outbreak (like Patrick), why don't they lock themselves in each evening when they go to sleep. Even If they don't have the keys to the cells you think they could find some chain or wire that they could tie their cell doors closed. It seems that in the walking dead would the walkers do not have very good problem solving skills so unting a knot would be tough for them


I'm sure that will be implemented now. But I'm guessing that prior to now they hadn't really considered the thought of someone just dying in the middle of the night for no apparent reason.


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

Didn't see anyone mention Michonne's scene with the baby, at least in this regard. Her reaction when holding the baby makes it seem like she lost a child of her own. I know they had just survived a breach and lost a lot of people. However she hadn't shown those type of emotions before. Unless this is part of her transition from being a loaner to a part of a group or 'family'. I don't remember any backstory about her stating she had a baby that she lost. Only a suggestion of an abusive boyfriend/husband. I wonder if we'll start getting some more backstories.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I'm sure that will be implemented now. But I'm guessing that prior to now they hadn't really considered the thought of someone just dying in the middle of the night for no apparent reason.


There were a couple of lingering shots of the row of open cell doors, so I'd say it's definitely something that's on their (the producers) mind...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't recall now, but were the walkers that Michonne had with her when we were first introduced to her her brothers? I wondered if her reaction to Judith was because of a child of her own that she had lost, or if she maybe 'raised' siblings or something like that. I don't that we've had the backstory on her that would explain it yet.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> I don't recall now, but were the walkers that Michonne had with her when we were first introduced to her her brothers? I wondered if her reaction to Judith was because of a child of her own that she had lost, or if she maybe 'raised' siblings or something like that. I don't that we've had the backstory on her that would explain it yet.


She did mention in passing that they deserved what they got. So there was no love lost between her and those 2 men/zombies.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> I don't recall now, but were the walkers that Michonne had with her when we were first introduced to her her brothers? I wondered if her reaction to Judith was because of a child of her own that she had lost, or if she maybe 'raised' siblings or something like that. I don't that we've had the backstory on her that would explain it yet.


Her backstory, and that of her walkers, was revealed in a six page "spread" in an issue of Playboy:

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/nailbiter111/news/?a=56856

(SFW)


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

danterner said:


> Her backstory, and that of her walkers, was revealed in a six page "spread" in an issue of Playboy:
> 
> http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/nailbiter111/news/?a=56856
> 
> (SFW)


My question there (and I felt the same way when I originally read it) is, is that continuity for both the comics and the TV series? If it's only for the comics, they could take the backstory anywhere for TV. Then again, having a child in the past could have happened before this little spread.

Greg


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

So, if we've now established that the former residents of Woodbury have all relocated to the prison as it feels more secure, I would think that someone would suggest that they go back to get some more comfy furniture and beds and kitchen/laundry appliances. The prison looks pretty stark.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

getreal said:


> So, if we've now established that the former residents of Woodbury have all relocated to the prison as it feels more secure, I would think that someone would suggest that they go back to get some more comfy furniture and beds and kitchen/laundry appliances. The prison looks pretty stark.


Aren't there pretty strict rules about what you can have in a prison cell?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

What, nobody is bothered by the screw-in light bulb lighting up?

We know they have a generator on campus, but I can't believe it's running 24x7 or especially during the day!

And if they're getting fuel from the other outposts, I'd think they would bring back a new army vehicle with each new run. That place should have a big stable of military equipment inside. Or outside, for mowing down walkers, as previously mentioned.

Just park each newly acquired Hummer next to the fence between the inner and out fence, to keep the walkers from knocking down the fence.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

Hank said:


> And if they're getting fuel from the other outposts, I'd think they would bring back a new army vehicle with each new run. That place should have a big stable of military equipment inside. Or outside, for mowing down walkers, as previously mentioned.


I was late coming to the WD train, but from the first episode I was screaming at the TV -- Why did Rick not try to start the tank? Or any of the 100 other vehicles around there?


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

tripmac said:


> I was late coming to the WD train, but from the first episode I was screaming at the TV -- Why did Rick not try to start the tank? Or any of the 100 other vehicles around there?


Well, because it wasn't a real tank. It's a TV prop.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I wonder if some of the comics that Carl is getting are from the Walking Dead series. Okay, just kidding, but I think about all the movies and books that are out about Zombies and the end of the world these guys would know better. Maybe all the science fiction and horror movie buffs have died. I think it would be cool to hear them talk about what happened in Night of the Living Dead and then how different it was from what real life is.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

betts4 said:


> I wonder if some of the comics that Carl is getting are from the Walking Dead series. Okay, just kidding, but I think about all the movies and books that are out about Zombies and the end of the world these guys would know better. Maybe all the science fiction and horror movie buffs have died. I think it would be cool to hear them talk about what happened in Night of the Living Dead and then how different it was from what real life is.


I'm not sure how closely they're sticking to their original concepts, but early on at least the conceit here was that they live in a world that has no prior knowledge/lore about zombies. This is also why no one on the show has ever used the word zombie.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

tripmac said:


> I was late coming to the WD train, but from the first episode I was screaming at the TV -- Why did Rick not try to start the tank? Or any of the 100 other vehicles around there?


Do you know all the steps necessary to start a tank?


----------



## mchasal (Jun 6, 2001)

Barmat said:


> Do you know all the steps necessary to start a tank?


Better study up now just in case, driver section starts on page 70.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/129661809/M1-Abrams-Tank-Procedure-Guide


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

betts4 said:


> I wonder if some of the comics that Carl is getting are from the Walking Dead series.


In early episodes, Carl wore a shirt with the Science Dog logo on it. Science Dog is another comic written by Kirkman.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

mchasal said:


> Better study up now just in case, driver section starts on page 70.
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/129661809/M1-Abrams-Tank-Procedure-Guide


Although that tank isn't an Abrams, it's actually a British Chieftain tank. (Since I suspect those are easier for props people to get)


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Hank said:


> What, nobody is bothered by the screw-in light bulb lighting up?
> 
> We know they have a generator on campus, but I can't believe it's running 24x7 or especially during the day!


Maybe they have some solar panels, batteries, and inverters. It would make much better sense to use renewable energy in their circumstance.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

smbaker said:


> Maybe they have some solar panels, batteries, and inverters. It would make much better sense to use renewable energy in their circumstance.


Sure, if you can get your hands on it and have someone savvy enough to wire it up. In real world a prison would be powered off the grid, with backup power provided by emergency generators, usually diesel or natural gas.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

brianric said:


> In real world a prison would be powered off the grid, with backup power provided by emergency generators, usually diesel or natural gas.


Really? That would surprise me greatly. I'd assume it would be powered ON the grid, with backup power provided by emergency generators. Having full-time off-the-grid power would greatly increase the expense of the facility, for no practical gain. Government would _never _be that profligate with public money.

Right?

Right?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

kaszeta said:


> Although that tank isn't an Abrams, it's actually a British Chieftain tank. (Since I suspect those are easier for props people to get)


The British invaded!?!?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> The British invaded!?!?


I think they brought teh zombie germs with them.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> brianric said:
> 
> 
> > In real world a prison would be powered off the grid, with backup power provided by emergency generators, usually diesel or natural gas.
> ...


I think when he said "off the grid" he really meant "off of the grid" or "from the grid"... "with backup power provided by emergency generators".

Or at least that's how I read it.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Really? That would surprise me greatly. I'd assume it would be powered ON the grid, with backup power provided by emergency generators. Having full-time off-the-grid power would greatly increase the expense of the facility, for no practical gain. Government would _never _be that profligate with public money.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Right?


I standby what I said. I didn't say the prison is off grid.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

brianric said:


> I standby what I said. I didn't say the prison is off grid.


Well you sorta did. Your intended meaning can be misinterpreted as Hank described.


brianric said:


> In real world a prison would be powered off the grid


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

KyleLC said:


> Well you sorta did. Your intended meaning can be misinterpreted as Hank described.


I also said with backup power provided by emergency generators, usually diesel or natural gas.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

brianric said:


> I also said with backup power provided by emergency generators, usually diesel or natural gas.


They can be off the grid with their own generators AND have a back up system


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

brianric said:


> I standby what I said. I didn't say the prison is off grid.





KyleLC said:


> Well you sorta did. Your intended meaning can be misinterpreted as Hank described.





brianric said:


> I also said with backup power provided by emergency generators, usually diesel or natural gas.


You may not be aware, but in our culture today "off the grid" (the exact words you used) has a very specific connotation, which is what led to my original confusion. I can see now what you meant, but the way you worded it hid your meaning from me.


----------

